# Hi



## tumi (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi i am Rana from Bangladesh. Applied for visa and i will Maxico soon. pray for me


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hi, troll.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Hi, troll.


If not a troll, someone with very defective English.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

tumi said:


> Hi i am Rana from Bangladesh. Applied for visa and i will Maxico soon. pray for me


"Prey" might be more appropriate.
Am i missing something?


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

what's a troll? Why lie about wanting to Move to Mexico?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

If this person is from Bangladesh as stated, s/he has a much better grasp of the English language than I ever will of Bengali.

I tend to come down hard on native English speakers who butcher the language. When it's a second, or third language, not so much.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

terrybahena said:


> what's a troll? Why lie about wanting to Move to Mexico?


It's not easy to explain, but i will try. First, google "troll forum". That will get you started toward a better understanding of the term.

Secondly, it seems, on the surface, that the poster is not quite right.
"Maxico" is a good clue that something is wrong.
No matter how limited your english is, that's hard to get wrong.
(Never mind Spanish.)
But i may be wrong, and if i am i welcome tumi to the tribe.
On the other hand, i think tumi, no matter what persuasion, will be in deep water.
But that's just me.


----------

